# Norweigian potato dish



## piute (Dec 7, 2003)

I am looking for a receipe for a potato dish my mother use to make.  She used a whole bag of potatoes and ground them up and layered them in a pan with bacon and baked for hours on low temp.  I thought it was a norweigian dish, but not sure.  anyone have such a receipe or know the name of it.  I vaguely remembr adisk or something like that.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi piute,

Welcome to Discuss Cooking.  When you say "ground up" do you mean after they were cooked, before they were cooked, or do you mean sliced?  Sounds like it was a little like scalloped potatoes with the addition of bacon.  But I'm not sure - I'll wait for your reply.


----------



## piute (Dec 7, 2003)

*potato dish*

No she put it through a meat grinder and caught the drippings in a bowl and then she layered it in a 9x13 pan with flour, salt and bacon then cooked it all day real slow.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 7, 2003)

I have done some searching and I am not coming up with anything.    

Maybe aside from the bacon and potatoes there was cream, salt and pepper in it?  Were there any other flavors that you remember?  I'm still keeping a lookout for a recipe.


----------



## piute (Dec 7, 2003)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I have done some searching and I am not coming up with anything.
> 
> Maybe aside from the bacon and potatoes there was cream, salt and pepper in it?  Were there any other flavors that you remember?  I'm still keeping a lookout for a recipe.




I just remember her putting salt and pepper in it.  No cream, just the juice from grinding the potaotes. When it was done, or maybe the next day we sliced it, cause its pretty thick and fried it in butter.  She called it adisk or something like that.  She also made lefse for the holidays


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 7, 2003)

Well, I'm still not having any luck.  You might try a Google search for a Norwegian recipe site.  Someone may be able to help you.  I had the same problem with a recipe my mother made - all I remembered was that it was pronounced potitza - well, FINALLY someone knew what I was talking about (I had been asking around for about 20 years- LOL) it was spelled potica - and now when I look up that recipe anyone who knows about it lives very near where I lived in Ohio.  Good luck and if you do find it let us know what it is - and in the meantime - I will keep checking too.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 7, 2003)

Ok, this is the closest thing I could find.

Cut 10 potatoes into pieces and put them through a hand meat grinder or the equivalent electric appliance. Squeeze out the potato water after grinding.

Mix 2 cups of flour with 2 teaspoons of salt 

If you wish to make them med flesk, cut up some bacon or ham into 1/2 or 3/4 inch (2 cm) pieces 

Mix the flour and the potatoes together and form dumplings with a large spoon about 3 to 31/2 inches (7 to 9 cm) around (dip the spoon in boiling water every time you make a ball) 

Bring a kettle of water with 2 to 3 teaspoons of salt to a boil.  Boil the dumplings slowly, 45 to 60 minutes.  Serve with melted bacon fat (or butter), salt and pepper.   

May be served the next day fried in bacon fat.

----------------------------------

Your mother might have just ground them up, added the bacon however you remember i.e., cooked, not cooked, whole, or chopped.  Layered everything in a casserole (salted and peppered) and cooked on low, like you said (maybe 225) for a very long time.  Then the next day slice and fry.


----------

